# Cm9/ google chrome wont play flash?



## sananko (Jul 22, 2012)

Has anyone had an issue with google crhome not supporting flash on the TP? I've looked around the web and can't seem to find if there is a setting or a update I am missing in the TP.

Thanks
Shaun


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Chrome for android doesn't support flash



> What version of Flash is supported on Chrome for Android?
> Chrome for Android will not be supporting Flash. As you may have seen in November, 2011, Adobe announced it has stopped investing in Flash for mobile browsing. Google has long been committed to making the web platform more powerful through open web technologies like HTML5 and is working with Adobe and other partners to further advance the web standard.


https://developers.google.com/chrome/mobile/docs/faq

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

ICS does not support Flash either. Flash is also going the way of the dodo.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Crocadile said:


> ICS does not support Flash either. Flash is also going the way of the dodo.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


ICS supports flash. Only Jelly Bean doesn't, which even then, it still works.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> ICS supports flash. Only Jelly Bean doesn't, which even then, it still works.


Ah, my bad, but still it's dying technology. Bleh.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Crocadile said:


> Ah, my bad, but still it's dying technology. Bleh.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


Only on mobile devices (read phones and tablets). It is still alive and kicking for desktop and laptop computers.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

search in the market called flashify. it will play flash on the chrome


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

kaede said:


> search in the market called flashify. it will play flash on the chrome


Flashify only allows you to share the same webpage with flash embedded to another browser that supports flash without doing a copy and paste of the URL. Chrome for android doesn't support flash and most likely never will

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sananko (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input all. I guess we will have to detach ourselves form the flash player and move on to bigger and better things. Bye bye flash







it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

cory46 said:


> Flashify only allows you to share the same webpage with flash embedded to another browser that supports flash without doing a copy and paste of the URL. Chrome for android doesn't support flash and most likely never will
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


yep you are rite. u still need to install flash player for that.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

sananko said:


> Thanks for the input all. I guess we will have to detach ourselves form the flash player and move on to bigger and better things. Bye bye flash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you REALLY want it... Adobe has archives for devs support where the APK can be downloaded... You would then sideload the app.

Check out this PC World article: http://www.pcworld.com/article/260901/android_flash_player_rip_how_to_get_it_now_that_its_gone.html

There is a link there to Adobe, scrol down to: Flash Player for Android 4.0 archives > *Flash Player 11.1.for Android 4.0 (11.1.115.17)*

What I don't understand on that .ZIP download is how to use the APKinstall *Service *for sideloading? Sorry, just being a noob.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Zzed said:


> If you REALLY want it... Adobe has archives for devs support where the APK can be downloaded... You would then sideload the app.
> 
> Check out this PC World article: http://www.pcworld.c...t_its_gone.html
> 
> ...


I think the apk install service is just for those who do not know how to side load an apk. I just use a file browser and long press on the apk file. One of the options is to install it. Be sure you have "Unknown Sources" check in settings/security. I would also be leary of letting someone else install something for me. One runs enough of a risk installing apk's that might have malware in them. The fact that this one comes from Adobe's own site carries almost no risk.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I think the apk install service is just for those who do not know how to side load an apk. I just use a file browser and long press on the apk file. One of the options is to install it. Be sure you have "Unknown Sources" check in settings/security. I would also be leary of letting someone else install something for me. One runs enough of a risk installing apk's that might have malware in them. The fact that this one comes from Adobe's own site carries almost no risk.


The downloaded zip is not an .apk file inside. The file structure resembles a signed .zip you would flash from CWM. or would you just rename it .apk?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Just rename it .apk, some browsers see that it's a zip file in structure and 'conveniently' rename it for you.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Zzed said:


> The downloaded zip is not an .apk file inside. The file structure resembles a signed .zip you would flash from CWM. or would you just rename it .apk?


Just to follow up on what Executor said, I downloaded the file from the server and it was an .apk.


----------



## Revived (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there a browser in which flash works? Using the latest nightly CM9, I've tried the default browser, Chrome and Dolphin...none of which play flash content on web sites.

Side note: I tried installing Adobe Flash Player from the Play store but I'm getting a message stating that it's not available in my country ... which is the US. Why is that?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Revived said:


> Is there a browser in which flash works? Using the latest nightly CM9, I've tried the default browser, Chrome and Dolphin...none of which play flash content on web sites.
> 
> Side note: I tried installing Adobe Flash Player from the Play store but I'm getting a message stating that it's not available in my country ... which is the US. Why is that?


Have you not read this thread at all?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Executor said:


> Just rename it .apk, some browsers see that it's a zip file in structure and 'conveniently' rename it for you.


That is what I thought, thanks for the confirm. As I've already had Flash installed, I preferred to not test the rename of the extension.


----------



## Revived (Sep 9, 2012)

Zzed said:


> Have you not read this thread at all?


I have but I don't really understand what you guys mean by side-loading. Can someone summarize what I need to do in order to get flash working?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Revived said:


> I think the apk install service is just for those who do not know how to side load an apk. I just use a file browser and long press on the apk file. One of the options is to install it. Be sure you have "Unknown Sources" check in settings/security. ...


*Use your file broweser and long press on the downloaded .apk from Adobe DL site*.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Revived said:


> *nevertells has it correct here:*
> 
> *Use your file broweser and long press on the downloaded .apk from Adobe DL site*.


Just to piggyback on what Zzed said, normally one installs apps from the Play Store. In the case of this program, Adobe has stopped supporting Flash on Android devices and it is no longer available on the Store. They are still making it available on their server, so if one downloads the app, they can install it by doing what I explained in my previous post, this is called "Side-loading". The disadvantage of side-loading an .apk is it is not linked to the Play Store, so if updates become available for it, you will not get a notification one is available. I understand there is a way to create this link, but since I do not make a practice of side-loading .apks, I have never bothered to research how to do that. Also, one runs the risk of obtaining an .apk that has had malware put into it. So unless you are sure of your source, be very careful about side-loading .apks.


----------

